# A6 Headlights and Tail-lights



## samccbean2183 (May 13, 2020)

So, we just bought a 2008 A6 last week. It's currently in the shop because the "brake light" "turn signal" "day time running lights" kept flashing on the dash. They worked half the time. Well, today I went to look at it myself and was told the caps were not on the back of the headlights so there is a lot of corrosion and brittle wires, and sure water has ruined a lot of it. The tail-light has a bad LED strip in it. So what I'm needing to know is where I can get parts? That doesn't break the bank. The shop it's at told me it would be $1500 for each headlight for original parts and recommended looking at eBay or Amazon for parts. A friend told me about ecstuning.com and its $2k there for parts. Help, please!! I'm not paying more for parts then I paid for the car!!


----------



## tishi (Feb 25, 2004)

*DEPO*

https://www.amazon.com/DEPO-FACELIFT-Headlight-Compatible-2005-2008/dp/B07JHWDWQN/ref=sr_1_16?dchild=1&keywords=Depo+audi+a6&qid=1597667289&sr=8-16


----------

